# Kimbo Slice to face..........



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ken Shamrock for his next fight.










Ken Shamrock (Pictures) will be the fourth man to face Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson (Pictures) when the two icons clash at EliteXC’s third installment of “Saturday Night Fights” Oct. 4 at the BankAtlantic Center in Sunrise, Fla. The headlining bout will anchor a live broadcast on CBS. 

Sherdog.com confirmed the bout’s signing with multiple parties aware of the fight, while a press release is expected to circulate later today with the news. 

The 44-year-old Shamrock (26-13-2) beat out fellow candidates Sean Gannon and Brett Rogers, who called out Slice in May, for the coveted slot. 

Shamrock, a 15-year veteran of the game who made his storied Octagon debut at UFC 1 in November 1993, has dropped his last five bouts in a row since 2005, including a lackluster showing against brawler Robert Berry at Cage Rage 25 last March. 

However, “The World’s Most Dangerous Man” exudes substantial selling power for a match now only five and a half weeks away. A strong personality in and out of the cage, Shamrock’s 15 appearances in the UFC earned him international recognition alongside his original nemesis Royce Gracie. 

Slice (3-0) earned a third-round victory against Brit James Thompson in his last foray for EliteXC in May. The bout was much criticized for its questionable officiating, placing Ferguson’s skill set in doubt after Thompson held the advantage for sizable stretches of the 11-minute contest. Ferguson holds previous wins over David "Tank" Abbott and Bo Cantrell.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/shamrock-gets-next-shot-at-slice-14185

This is pathetic.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

**** Fedor vs Randy, **** BJ vs GSP, this is the fight we've been waiting for.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopeully 5 1/2 weeks is time to grow some sick burns so he can lay a beating on Bimbo.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Why why why. If Slice wins, who cares, he just beat Shamrock. If Ken wins then what, he is good again????


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

The circus continues!

I hope Shamrock puts him in his place, but I doubt it.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

This fight is stupid.. I dont understand what the point of it is...


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

money is the point


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

> Hahaha, are they really making a Kimbo VS Shamrock fight?





burton_o6 said:


> No, I just think that Shaw would actually do that. He is a well known fighter who is way past his prime.


I knew they'd pull this shit.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Tilen said:


> money is the point


That, and Kimbo has a better chance at winning this fight than he does against the other potential opposition.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's your poster.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Lame...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Tank, Ken and then Keith Hackney?!?​


----------



## cezario (Aug 10, 2008)

mmakiller.com is carrying this story too.

Very poor match up.

http://www.mmakiller.com/mixed+martial+arts/news/kimbo+slice+vs+ken+shamrock+confirmed.html


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I really didn't expect any better from EliteXC. I'll probably watch this fight if I can remember this event is even airing, but it doesn't really excite me.

Also, can anybody fill me in on why the Kimbo vs Rogers fight fell through? I mean Roger's basically called Kimbo a bitch, you would think Kimbo would have thrown a fit, if he has any pride what-so-ever, to get that fight scheduled.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know why, but I honesly thought they would do the Rodgers fight. I pretty much counted this out. This is pathetic.

Hopefully Ken via flying Leg scissors ankle lock.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This is what I thought all along. It's great, marketing-wise, but it's a BS fight.

Who knows, Ken might have one win left in him, and there's no better stage for a great victory than a high-profile CBS event he is supposed to lose.

He will no doubt be taking this one to the ground as soon as the opportunity presents itself.

A win against Kimbo would hype the Shamrock Vs. Shamrock fight as well (which is what I hope the plan is, should Slice lose)

Most likely, though, this will end early via Brutal KO delivered by Kimbo... Followed shortly by Frank Shamrock laughing.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasnt sure if I was going to watch this card but now that Ken is fighting Kimbo how can I not. Its such an exciting fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I honestly hope that Ken wins, but I gave up counting on Ken to win a fight a long time ago.

Please let him come in looking good.

We all know that this fight is designed for Ken to lose to Kimbo, thereby supposedly legitimizing Kimbo. I don't think a win over an aging Ken Shamrock really does much besides get fans to watch the freak show, and give Kimbo a good name on his record.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I wasnt sure if I was going to watch this card but now that Ken is fighting Kimbo how can I not. Its such an exciting fight.


hahah really, everyone is bashing this fight but you know they are all gunna watch it.



mjbish23 said:


> I wasnt sure if I was going to watch this card but now that Ken is fighting Kimbo how can I not. Its such an exciting fight.


haha ya really, everyone is bashing this fight but you know they are gunna watch it.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Ken is no spring chicken but he takes this 4 times in 5, imo.

He may be washed, but he's still got a hell of a lot more tools in the box than Slice does.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damn the top 2 p4p fighters in the world finnally meating inside a cage. This is breathtaking. 

haha man I hope Ken wins. Would just make Kimbo look like the biggest joke ever.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Walker said:


> Tank, Ken and then Keith Hackney?!?​


I want to see him fight Joe Son. Now that groin strikes are illegal, Joe will kick Kimbo's ass.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

When am I going to get to see Brett Rogers knock out Kimbo!? Especially since October 4th is my B-Day EliteXC should of made that fight!!!!! Anyways for some reason I think Shamrock/Kimbo is going to be a lot closer then people think but Kimbo is going to win by KO again but I will laugh my ass off if he gets leg locked in the first minute which for some reason I can see happening too.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

If Ken was anything like he was against Buzz Berry, we can consider him a dead man. Ken dropped when he got grazzed like a sack of shit, if Kimbo comes out swinging and can avoid what I'm guessing will be an early takedown attempt by Ken I see this being just like the Abbott fight.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

if brett rogers isnt the next fight after this.. i think we should start a mad petition saying we wil boycott the next showing haha


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats the point of this fight? Ken is way past his prime and even if Kimbo wins it wont mean anything. Why cant Elitexc just let Kimbo get KOd by Brett Rogers.

Elitexc really does suck.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Why are people asking what the point of this fight is?
The point is obvious... I don't even need to say why.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Say the point then?

Both of these guys suck. Give kimbo a real mma fighter who has a decent future. I dont want to watch this guy keep fighting cans.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

kilik said:


> Say the point then?
> 
> Both of these guys suck. Give kimbo a real mma fighter who has a decent future. I dont want to watch this guy keep fighting cans.


You don't, but who are the majority? Casual or Hardcore MMA Fans? The Casuals bring in the $$$, that is who Elite XC want to appeal to, which is why this fight is HUGE for them, it's former Pro wrestling star Ken Shamrock vs. Kimbo Slice who alot of people believe as like the hardest guy in the world....


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Great decision by Elite XC. Ken brings in big numbers so does Kimbo put them together on CBS with the right marketing they should be able to top the numbers they did for the first card.

And Stop complaining about the fighters Kimbo is facing. Kimbo is just starting in MMA he's not Lesnar who can use his wrestling to survive fights he's growing into a fighter and these fights are the way to do that. He's fighting on the main card because he sells well and brings in ratings.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Now all the EliteXC circus is missing is a bearded lady.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said before, it's a great move, marketing-wise. If Kimbo wins (which is the expected outcome, since Ken was floored by Berry and hasn't won a fight since '05), it will validate him to the casual fans EXC needs.

If Ken wins, it will serve to build up Frank vs. Ken!

With Carano-Kobald also on the card, I think it will be fun as hell!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

kilik said:


> Say the point then?
> 
> Both of these guys suck. Give kimbo a real mma fighter who has a decent future. I dont want to watch this guy keep fighting cans.


I would have to think you are a casual fan yourself sir. Show a little respect for Ken. I'm not even a fan of the guy but he is choosing to compete instead of tucking tale as he got older and the competition got harder. Regardless of outcomes, the man has earned, and deserves everyone's respect in the sport.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> I would have to think you are a casual fan yourself sir. Show a little respect for Ken. I'm not even a fan of the guy but he is choosing to compete instead of tucking tale as he got older and the competition got harder. Regardless of outcomes, the man has earned, and deserves everyone's respect in the sport.


How is Kilik a casual fan? He's right Ken is a can now, he's washed up. He used to be a good fighter but now he isn't. Did you see the Berry fight? He was garbage and has been since the 1st beating Tito gave him. Ken isn't doing anything but tarnishing his legend by still competing.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ken could probably wi....oh who am I kidding? Considering Ken's chin is made of bread he'll probably go down in the first few minutes like he usually does. I don't remember the last time since Ken actually made it past the first round.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Finally, a legitimate opponent for Kimbo.................


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> And Stop complaining about the fighters Kimbo is facing. Kimbo is just starting in MMA he's not Lesnar who can use his wrestling to survive fights he's growing into a fighter and these fights are the way to do that. He's fighting on the main card because he sells well and brings in ratings.


Why should we? EliteXC wants to build him as a badass and promote him over better fighters, I want to see him earn it. I get your point and am not trying to start an argument but why didn't he raise hell to fight Rogers or something? I mean if he threw enough of a stink I'm sure he could have gotten it. Not to mention he took a shot at Chuck when he isn't even deserving of standing in the same ring with him, let alone fight him. I know Chuck said something first, but fact is, Chuck has earned the right while Kimbo has not.

I guess I am just disappointed because I wanted to see him fight Rogers after their war of words.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Why should we? EliteXC wants to build him as a badass and promote him over better fighters, I want to see him earn it. I get your point and am not trying to start an argument but why didn't he raise hell to fight Rogers or something? I mean if he threw enough of a stink I'm sure he could have gotten it. Not to mention he took a shot at Chuck when he isn't even deserving of standing in the same ring with him, let alone fight him. I know Chuck said something first, but fact is, Chuck has earned the right while Kimbo has not.
> 
> I guess I am just disappointed because I wanted to see him fight Rogers after their war of words.


He's not fighting Rogers because there is no way in hell Elite XC would ever let him fight Rogers. Who is a no name in the eyes of Casual fan and isn't even a big name in MMA.

Now Slice is being hyped because Slice is known. Guess what Elite XC put together a damn good card full of very talented MMA fighters on their last card and it did terrible rating wise. 

So Chuck should say stuff about it and Kimbo should keep quiet that's just dumb. Then all the Kimbo haters would say hey look Kimbo is scared.

Kimbo has been nothing but respectful to the sport. I mean when I heard he was coming to MMA I was pissed about it but when I saw he has taken it seriously I decided to give him a break.

And since he is in his 4th MMA fight I think others should 2. He can't control whether he is put on the main card or not he's not making himself the main event.

This fight is great for Elite XC. This fight will bring attention to Jake Shields, Paul Daley, Ninja Rua, and Benji. Those are 4 serious MMA fighters who are virtually unknown to the casual fan and Kimbo is going to help get there names out there.

BTW the only reason Brett Rogers is known in MMA is because of Kimbo it's not like he has been mowing down top contenders himself.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Why are people asking what the point of this fight is?
> The point is obvious... I don't even need to say why.


exactly


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well its not like Kimbo is a champion or anything, so we can't really complain about the opponents he is facing, but I'd probably say Shamrock is the best opponent so far lol. Man thats sad. Kimbo just fights who he is told to fight. If they give him someone great then there is a good chance he will lose and that means Elite would probably lose money in any future cards with Kimbo. They are going to have to start giving him much tougher opponents after this fight if they want him to keep growing in popularity. People are only going to be able to watch him fight cans for a short time.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He's not fighting Rogers because there is no way in hell Elite XC would ever let him fight Rogers. Who is a no name in the eyes of Casual fan and isn't even a big name in MMA.


If Kimbo is the big draw, I doubt it matters who he fights then. Rogers would at least be more recognizable than Thompson was.



> Now Slice is being hyped because Slice is known. Guess what Elite XC put together a damn good card full of very talented MMA fighters on their last card and it did terrible rating wise.


They didn't promote it worth a crap. Can't contribute that to Kimbo and Gina being absent (at least not completely).



> So Chuck should say stuff about it and Kimbo should keep quiet that's just dumb. Then all the Kimbo haters would say hey look Kimbo is scared.Kimbo has been nothing but respectful to the sport. I mean when I heard he was coming to MMA I was pissed about it but when I saw he has taken it seriously I decided to give him a break.
> 
> And since he is in his 4th MMA fight I think others should 2. He can't control whether he is put on the main card or not he's not making himself the main event.


He doesn't have to be quiet, that is ridiculous. He could have handled it better and been more respectful. I don't think what Chuck said was out of line anyways. 



> This fight is great for Elite XC. This fight will bring attention to Jake Shields, Paul Daley, Ninja Rua, and Benji. Those are 4 serious MMA fighters who are virtually unknown to the casual fan and Kimbo is going to help get there names out there.


Hopefully it does.



> BTW the only reason Brett Rogers is known in MMA is because of Kimbo it's not like he has been mowing down top contenders himself.


True, but the fact he called him out and Kimbo returned it could have some hype value. Either way I would rather watch that than Shamrock, and not just for the sole purpose of Kimbo losing (if he did). 

I'm a fan of Shamrock (he got me into this sport) but now he has become a joke. This is nothing more than a circus spectacule to me and I would like to see more.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Why should we? EliteXC wants to build him as a badass and promote him over better fighters, I want to see him earn it. I get your point and am not trying to start an argument but why didn't he raise hell to fight Rogers or something? I mean if he threw enough of a stink I'm sure he could have gotten it. Not to mention he took a shot at Chuck when he isn't even deserving of standing in the same ring with him, let alone fight him. I know Chuck said something first, but fact is, Chuck has earned the right while Kimbo has not.
> 
> I guess I am just disappointed because I wanted to see him fight Rogers after their war of words.


Agreed! BBJ7 is right when he said these are the type of opponents Kimbo should be fighting considering he is very new to the sport. The problem is EXC is giving him main event status when he doesn't deserve it. Not just him but the guys he is fighting. What did Bo Cantrell, Tank Abbott, and James Thompson do to deserve the main event spot when all they accomplished recently is losing consistantly? The same goes for Ken Shamrock! His last three wins were against tomatoe cans.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> If Kimbo is the big draw, I doubt it matters who he fights then. Rogers would at least be more recognizable than Thompson was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Big draws fight unknowns it usually doesn't sell as well as when Big draw fights big draw. Ken might not be a good fighter anymore but a lot of casual fans don't know that.

So are you telling me that the reason the last card wasn't successful was bad promoting? The reason it didn't sell is because casual fans aren't tuning in to see Lawler vs Smith they want to see Names. Kimbo, Carano, Shamrock.

He said I just started in the sport and I'm trying to be respectful but if you talk shit about me I'll fight you whoever you are what is wrong with that.

I agree.


It could cause some hype but Ken Shamrock is a known guy. He is known by people who have never even watched fighting.

Rogers is unknown by some real MMA fans.

It is a circus that will draw ratings and bring more eyes to Shields vs Daley.



Bonnar426 said:


> Agreed! BBJ7 is right when he said these are the type of opponents Kimbo should be fighting considering he is very new to the sport. The problem is EXC is giving him main event status when he doesn't deserve it. Not just him but the guys he is fighting. What did Bo Cantrell, Tank Abbott, and James Thompson do to deserve the main event spot when all they accomplished recently is losing consistantly? The same goes for Ken Shamrock! His last three wins were against tomatoe cans.


So what should they do hide their biggest draw on the undercard?

UFC put Lesnar in the co main event in his 2nd fight against a guy who wasn't even a real contender at the time.

Kimbo is a big draw so he has to be on TV for Elite XC 2 get ratings how do people not get this?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Seriously, shame on ken Shamrock, even he should know better.........WOW WHAT A BUNCH OF BULL....they will not let Kimbo lose train him up a bit after a loss..cough cough....sorry win over JT, give him some more training and another has been and let his bullshit legacy continue......I am from S. FLA Kimbo is big down here I used to like the dude but the way he has been whored out by ELITE XC is sad..........fuckin bullshit....


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> When Big draws fight unknowns it usually doesn't sell as well as when Big draw fights big draw. Ken might not be a good fighter anymore but a lot of casual fans don't know that.
> 
> So are you telling me that the reason the last card wasn't successful was bad promoting? The reason it didn't sell is because casual fans aren't tuning in to see Lawler vs Smith they want to see Names. Kimbo, Carano, Shamrock.
> 
> ...



No, I believe bad promoting was a huge problem and the ratings reflect it. I didn't even realize it was on. I know that the names do affect the ratings, but you can't contribute the large loss between shows as just the absense of Kimbo and Gina. A lot of real MMA fans on here forgot as well.

I don't think people necessarily don't understand big draws and ratings, but they want to see a good fighter headline an event, not a newcomer. Look at the last UFC, when it was first announced they had Lesnar as the mainevent over GSP and people threw a fit (as they should). You can still put a draw on the main card and get viewers; the UFC does this all the time.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, this is one beatdown I certainly don't want to watch.

Seriously, Ken Shamrock just fights stupidly these days. He actually believes his stand-up is good, which is a grand overestimation.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes but UFC is PPV. If you put the major fight on before Shields vs Daley and make that the main event a lot of people will tune out after Kimbo fights.

I mean think about if Lawler vs Smith was the main event on the first card half the people would've tuned out after Kimbo vs Thompson with how bad it was.

Putting him as the main event makes people stay around with the UFC it's different they pay for the whole event so they want to watch the whole event. On CBS they can just flip the channel.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

ken is a can these days.I think that chump kimbo will knock him out, sadly.I'll still be hoping for a submission from ken, though.That'd be sweet, having the can kick kimbos ass


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im sorry but this is AWESOME! I dont know why, but I cant wait to see this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry but this is AWESOME! I dont know why, but I cant wait to see this fight.


SIMPLE....cuz your like me and you hold out that slim hope Ken catches him in an ankle lock.......


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry but this is AWESOME! I dont know why, but I cant wait to see this fight.


:laugh: A honest man, maybe you'll watch some 120 pound dudes fight to a draw in Shooto to make up for enjoying this. So, why did Ken had to get smashed by Buzz ******* Berry? 

Oh my, hopefully there's a heel hook left in Shamrock's old bones. Somebody jack Shamrock on horse steroids or something for this


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im sorry but this is AWESOME! I dont know why, but I cant wait to see this fight.





Terry77 said:


> :laugh: A honest man, maybe you'll watch some 120 pound dudes fight to a draw in Shooto to make up for enjoying this. So, why did Ken had to get smashed by Buzz ******* Berry?
> 
> Oh my, hopefully there's a heel hook left in Shamrock's old bones. Somebody jack Shamrock on horse steroids or something for this


I wish there were more people that had a real knowledge of the sport...terry77..totally agree


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

This is a joke. I'm guessing Fergusons next opponent will be Don Frye. Or maybe Keith Hackney. Or any other MMA legend who is ten years out of his prime. I'd much rather see Ferguson fight Frank Shamrock, or Sean Gannon. Pathetic.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

So Kimbo's resume includes Bo Cantrell, Tank Abbott @ 40, James Thompson (should have lost) and a severely broken down and old Ken Shamrock. Giant Silva must be next :thumb02:



coldcall420 said:


> I wish there were more people that had a real knowledge of the sport...terry77..totally agree


Shooto = the shit. Oldest promotion going:thumbsup: 

People get too caught up in trying to be purists or whatever of MMA. Kimbo and Ken Shamrock are sideshows, this fight means nothing and is strictly for making people tune in.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i wish ken wins via knee bar , and breaks bimbos leg in to half


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> So Kimbo's resume includes Bo Cantrell, Tank Abbott @ 40, James Thompson (should have lost) and a severely broken down and old Ken Shamrock. Giant Silva must be next :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being that this is the saddest fight in mma i hope you know I TOTALLY dissapprove.....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> being that this is the saddest fight in mma i hope you know I TOTALLY dissapprove.....


Totally, but as you said we have a 2% chance that Ken might tap Kimbo with a heel hook. Therefore watchable


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I wonder how large Ken will be.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

I hope Kimbo takes Shamrock down and knocks himself out while breaking Shamrock's ribs and he taps.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sheesh, what's the point of this fight? Shamrock hasn't done anything noteworthy in years. Kimbo is a hype-fuelled machine. 

Kimbo will win by KO. Let's hope he gets a better opponent next time out.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Was it SI that called Kimbo a MMA phenomenon?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> And Stop complaining about the fighters Kimbo is facing.


No.

If you are going to hype a guy as if he is good then he should face good fighters or at least guys who aren't complete clowns.

Having said that, I actually don't know who wins this. A year ago I would have said Shamrock easily even though he was obviously washed up but he looked so awful against Berry that I don't even know anymore.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

The casual fans like myself had no idea Ken Shamrock has lost his last 5 fights, infact the last I heard of Ken was from his last fight with Tito. So when I first saw this thread I shit myself from excitement until I read that Ken has had a very bad performance lately. BUT the casual fans don't know this, they only know what they see on TV. 


This will bring great ratings. Both wrestling fans and Kimbo fans and MMA fans will watch this.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really wouldn't be mad at Ken Shamrock if he made this his last fight and jacked himself up on some serious steroids and ran into the cage like the Incredible Hulk and beat the crap outta Kimbo.

After he tests positive and retires I'd be laughing myself to sleep.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd love to see insanely big obviously roiding Ken come back for this fight. Don't know how much it would help but still.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

It just amazes me that Elite XC will not let this guy fight a real fighter thats not washed up...Ken is real but washed up and the rest of the guys Kimbo has fought are worthless, After all that shit talkin between Kimbo and Rogers, it seemed like the right thing to do....SO how sad is it when the promotion you fight for airs you beinglled out in a post fight press conference but they wont promote the fight cuz they know Kimbo would lose to Rogers.....SAD stuff..:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

You know, Ken and Kimbo are gonna do numbers regardless.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The fight could go either way. Ken needs to take him down and submit him early. Kimbo needs to catch Ken with a punch standing up. If this fight goes to the third round, it will be two out of shape guys flailing at each other. I'm rooting for Ken Shamrock to win. There's something I never thought I'd say.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't do it Ken.......................GAWD!

His only chance is a heel-hook. Kimbo is gonna hit him HARD. I see it ending rather quickly.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

War Ken, but I have not seen a good Shamrock fight since UFC 2 or 4 cant remember which. The only UFC fights of his ive seen are UFC 2, UFC 4 and Tito 1,2 and 3. Plus I saw his last fight at Cage Rage.He is done. 

Now Kimbo if victorious can say he has beat real competition despite the fact Ken has not been competitive in years.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I think we that the MMA gods should finally let Rob Emerson take out Kimbo AND Shamrock at the same time... That is the only way it would be fair for them. :confused02:


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

dontazo said:


> man i wish ken wins via knee bar , and breaks bimbos leg in to half



Yeah same here. I dont understand why ken didnt go for a rematch though, oleg or royce. Instead hes still fighting young guns. this fight is designed for kimbo but ill be cheering for ken. good luck


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

cplmac said:


> This is a joke. I'm guessing Fergusons next opponent will be Don Frye. Or maybe Keith Hackney. Or any other MMA legend who is ten years out of his prime. I'd much rather see Ferguson fight Frank Shamrock, or Sean Gannon. Pathetic.


Aw come on, man!

Don Frye's Mustache would destroy Kimbo's Beard!


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe they're feeding him Shamrock


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks Ken has a shot. Seriously James Thompson can't wrestle at all, and he took Kimbo down like it was nothing. If Ken gets Kimbo down, which apparently isn't that hard, I think he could pound him out or submit him.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Rockstar189 said:


> I can't believe they're feeding him Shamrock


how can you not? this is obviously being set up purely from a numbers standpoint. Shamrock (although washed up) has a much higher reputation in the world of MMA not to mention all of his oldschool wrestling fan followers..kimbo has his clown followers. If EliteXC is in the financial troubles that everyone knows they are in.. they are obviously putting this together to help. 

honestly.. what would bring in more numbers.. shamrock vs kimbo? or rogers vs. kimbo. its simple math. 

HOWEVER, if rogers and kimbo doesn't happen next then screw elitexc.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ken has a shot. Seriously James Thompson can't wrestle at all, and he took Kimbo down like it was nothing. If Ken gets Kimbo down, which apparently isn't that hard, I think he could pound him out or submit him.


very true. however.. you have to believe that after kimbo being taken down that easily against thompson taught him some things.. not to mention the intense training he will be doing the entire time on TDD for shamrock.. but i mean it is kimbo.. how much can he possibly learn in that amt of time. who knows


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ralphbenjamin said:


> very true. however.. you have to believe that after kimbo being taken down that easily against thompson taught him some things.. not to mention the intense training he will be doing the entire time on TDD for shamrock.. but i mean it is kimbo.. how much can he possibly learn in that amt of time. who knows


well the question still remains....Has he stopped smokin blunts?? he's from down here in s. FLA and he has openly said he loves his weed...with that said i think the guys cardio will prob be shot towards the end of the 2nd round(if it goes that far) the reality is he was shot after the first round against JT, we will find out if he has done anything to improve his cardio or just kept blazing...:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> SIMPLE....cuz your like me and you hold out that slim hope Ken catches him in an ankle lock.......


Meh, not really. I actually would like Kimbo to knock out Ken with a ferocious head kick and send him into retirement. Then maybe he will fight some better competition. But he has only 3 pro fights. Would any other fighter be fighting top 10 guys after just 3 fights? The answer is no.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> But he has only 3 pro fights. Would any other fighter be fighting top 10 guys after just 3 fights? The answer is no.


Sokky did and he won.

BJ fought Din Thomas, Caol Uno, and Jens Pulver in his 2nd, 3rd, and 4th fights. All were ranked or close to being ranked.

Lesnar has also faced top competition in his first couple of fights.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Meh, not really. I actually would like Kimbo to knock out Ken with a ferocious head kick and send him into retirement. Then maybe he will fight some better competition. But he has only 3 pro fights. Would any other fighter be fighting top 10 guys after just 3 fights? The answer is no.


Lesnar, Sokky, Couture, Frank Shamrock just to name a few.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken's just collecting a check here. He'll go down, no doubt about it. 

I really wish Ken would just call it quits.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kimbo should fight prospects like Rogers, guys who will test him. I don't expect him to fight top-10 heavyweights yet, but he should take on guys who will test him and not be constantly spoon-fed.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Man, I hope Ken just gets Kimbo down (takedown, pull guard, whatever!) and knee bars him. If he tries to stand up, he'll just get KO'd.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, if Rocky can come back and put in a good fight after he washed up, then Shamrock can too, after all, Rocky and Shamrock have a lot in common, they both are fighting fake fighters in a make believe world.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo vs. Ken Shamrock?.......YIKES!*

...Gee, if Ken does not take Kimbo down...he will be eating canvas in the 1st round...brutally. If Ken gets in a deep takedown & a full mount or his back, Kimbo is in serious trouble! Ken can Submit Kimbo with his superior veteran ground game, if Kimbo doesn't power out of it and get back to his feet. Everybody knows that Ken's only way to win would be by Submission.
...Ken's game plan should be to constantly move laterally and shoot in for a quick takedown. Standing in front of Kimbo would be the dumbest thing to do!:confused03: One flush punch from Kimbo on Ken's face and he's done. I believe Ken is to old to deal with that kind of aggression & KO power. I'm sure ol' Bas is working on Kimbo's takedown & submission defense. Besides, Ken just came off being KO'd by Buzz Berry. UGH! Good luck Ken!


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> well the question still remains....Has he stopped smokin blunts?? he's from down here in s. FLA and he has openly said he loves his weed...with that said i think the guys cardio will prob be shot towards the end of the 2nd round(if it goes that far) the reality is he was shot after the first round against JT, we will find out if he has done anything to improve his cardio or just kept blazing...:thumb02:



hahahah with the amount of money he's made in his fights, im sure he's still blazin it up.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Who's blazin'?...lol...Kimbo? LMAO if so. I say WTG Kimbo. HA HA...Kimbo now has a smokin' buddy....Nick Diaz....LOL!


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

If Ken Shamrock won, it would be EPIC!

I always kinda pull for Ken hoping that he leaves this sport with a nice win but lately it doesn't look like it's happening..

I'm going to pray for Ken to win.. I really really want Ken to win this one desperately.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

if shammy wins, he should fight tank abbott.

i give this fight 0:55 seconds.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hey slavetrade, good point. I'm not counting out Ken Shamrock just yet. Shamrock only has one way to win against Kimbo...constantly move laterally and shoot in for a quick bodylock or a double-leg takedown. If Ken gets Kimbo on the ground, Ken has a HUGE advantage. Ken knows he can't stand and trade with Kimbo, but if Kimbo connects on Ken...good night!

P.S. Scary....if Buzz Berry KO'd Ken...Imagine how nasty Kimbo would.


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

The only explanation for this fight is that EliteXC needs money.

Kimbo already lost a lot of his mistique in the Thompson fight, anything less than a devistating KO of hamrock is not going to help his reputation.

And if Sham pulls this out, which I have to believe is a distinct possability (the knee bar he used to beat Bas would be classic), the company could be finished. Or maybe Ken is just taking dives these days to make some extra cash. I mean I'm sure he'd be out if Kimbo lands a shot but why take that chance.


----------

